# 1970 LeMans Trim Code 245



## dljordan2 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have recently purchased a 1970 LeMans with about 40K original miles and am verifying all the numbers match and they do!!!!

Now for the problem...

The trim code on the build sheets, delivery checklist and data plate all have a trim code of 245. The only trim color that matches is saddle that everything I have seen is listed as 255.

Is this a typo or is the other websites listed wrong?

Please help, any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe it's a late `70. From what I can find, 245 is Beige in `71. Does it or did it have a bench seat?


All GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## dljordan2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes it has a bench seat. Where are you getting the data for the 245 trim code? I have done a lot of searching and not found anything with that code.

Not until 1972 that is...and my bench seat is vinyl, not cloth.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dljordan2 said:


> Where are you getting the data for the 245 trim code?


From the link I provided in my post.


----------



## dljordan2 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is the data on the page in your link:
1970	Code
Blue	250
Brown (not conv)	253
Red	254
Saddle	255
Green (not conv)	256
Sandalwood	257
Black	258
Sandalwood (bench)	267
Black (bench)	268

1971	Code
Blue	261
Ivory	262
Saddle (not conv)	263
Sienna	264
Jade (not conv)	266
Sandalwood (not conv)	267
Black	269
Sandalwood (bench)	277
Black (bench)	279

1972	Code
Blue (bench cloth)	241
Green (bench cloth)	244
Beige (bench cloth)	245
Ivory (bench)	252
Saddle (bench)	253
Green (bench)	254
Black (bench)	256
Pewter	270
Ivory	272
Saddle	273
Green	274
Black	276

Maybe there is another source?


----------



## kylek350 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey, I know this thread is old, but just yesterday I was checking out a '70 LeMans (also with 40k miles, strangely) that also listed Trim code "245". If you look in the original marketing materials for the car, you'll see that "245" was specifically the code for the "Saddle" interior in the base LeMans. I too couldn't figure out that code until I found the image linked below, as most of the books and websites are listing the trim code for GTOs.

1970 Pontiac Colors and Interiors @ GT-37.org


----------

